# 3T Ergonova and Handlebar Width



## mrob239 (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been looking at getting some new bars and my search led me to either the 3T Ergonovas or the Ergosums. After comparing the two, the increased reach made the ergonova look a little more appealing. Here's my problem though. 

Because of the ergonova's flare, I'm having trouble deciding what the best size would be. My normal bars measure 42cm c-c, but if I went with that width on the ergonovas, it would mean a 42cm width on the hoods which I'm not too crazy about. Because of that, I was looking at the 44cm width, but I'm not sure if that would be too wide. The hoods would feel fine but I just don't know about in the drops.

If I measure my shoulder width, its about 39cm. Can anyone give some advice on the matter or have any experience with these bars? Thanks

MRob


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the 44cm Ergonova's. I've been on them about a year, they replaced 46cm Salsa Pro Road bars - haven't looked back.

My Ergonova's measured a true 44cm c to c and the drops don't flare (not noticeably anyway).


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The Ergosum's are the ones with the longer reach

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=21466&category=43

They don't have a significant flare. I'd think the 44's would be a bit wide for you in a "standard" fit.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

I think you may be thinking of the FSA compact if you are wondering about flare. I have both these and the 3t ergonova, the latter has no flare


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

The 44 cm Ergonova is 42.5 cm at the hoods, the 42 cm is 40.5 cm at the hoods
I have the 44 cm, the flare of 0.75 cm is not noticeable, but for me is very comfortable


----------



## mrob239 (Nov 9, 2009)

Because I much prefer having the 42cm at the hoods especially while climbing I went ahead and ordered the 44s. Let's just hope I don't look like a junior again all stretched out!


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

i had 42mm modolo kaly bars and went for 42cm ergonova and even though they were a little more narrow they seem to work very well, no regrets.


----------



## Rainbow Grease (May 21, 2010)

what the _______ is Flare?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Rainbow Grease said:


> what the _______ is Flare?


when the distance at the tips of the drops are wider than the distance at the bends.


----------



## Rainbow Grease (May 21, 2010)

no flare = | |
flare = / \


got it - thanks.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Flair?*



Rainbow Grease said:


> what the _______ is Flare?


I think it's spelled flair  See the movie "Office Space."


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

In case this info is useful:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...-ergonova-ltd-carbon-handlebar-5517.28.1.html



> Please note that these bars flare out at the drops. Each drop flares out by approximately 2cm, so a set of 42cm c-c bars are, in fact, 40cm c-c at the hoods.


I normally use 40cm but went with 42cm for the ergonovas and it has been working well.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

For the 44 cm bar
No (JW4) each drop by about 0.75 cm (not 2 cm)
the total distance between the hoods is about 42.5 cm
and at the drops 44cm a difference of 0.75 cm for left and 0.75 cm for right side
hardly noticeable

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/flare?rdfrom=Flare


----------



## MarcoL (Feb 14, 2008)

Eyorerox said:


> For the 44 cm bar
> No (JW4) each drop by about 0.75 cm (not 2 cm)
> the total distance between the hoods is about 42.5 cm
> and at the drops 44cm a difference of 0.75 cm for left and 0.75 cm for right side
> ...


I have in my old bike Zipp SL 44 cms, and in my new build came with 3t Ergonova Ltd those are 42.5 on the hoods (they are of course 44cms) , I have not used it yet, ( only 2 days) but my question here is:

if you spend more time on the hoods, why measuring on the drops?
I am not sure if I will send the Handlebar to the Bike shop for change size..

I have noticed the size change very easy

your advice please..


----------



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

mrob239 said:


> Because I much prefer having the 42cm at the hoods especially while climbing I went ahead and ordered the 44s. Let's just hope I don't look like a junior again all stretched out!


Can you report on how your decision worked out? I'm about the pull the trigger on some 3T Ergonova bars and have same quandary. I prefer riding in the hoods, and often find myself in an 'aero' position in the hoods.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

It seems like someone with 39cm shoulders should be seeking bars as close to 39cm as possible, where they ride the most. So a 42 with 40cm hoods would be excellent.

The construction of the shoulder makes wide bars not very ergonomic. The further your arms are out from perpendicular, the less support the joint has.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm a wide shouldered guy, appx 44 cm, so that's what I was set up with when I had my first bike built.
Last autumn I put 44 cm 3T Ergonovas on my bike. They feel a bit narrow when I stand up with my hands on the hoods, but for everything else the slightly narrower hood position (compared to the Ergosums and Rotundos, which I also tried) is just fine, maybe better even.


----------

